# Trout lookout!



## Fishindan (May 3, 2012)

Headed down to the Hatch at dark 30 on sat morning with my son and son-in-law for our spring trip. I can almost feel the rod tip now.
I will definitely ck out the new bait and tackle shop by the new ramp. Sounds like a great place.
Question. My comfort zone seems to be north of the river.
Is it really worth the time and gas to run down to pepperfish area?


----------



## DAWG FAN (May 3, 2012)

*Trout*

Im leaving for Keaton tomorrow am. I normally run north from there but am thinking about heading down to Dallus Creek. Havent been there in several years so thinking of checking it out. Have heard some good reports caught there lately.


----------



## vanillagorilla (May 3, 2012)

from the few i have spoke with dallus creek has been pretty good lately. we usually run north from keaton to the dekle adams and spring warrior area. he may head down some some this saturday. depends on how many boats is around with the torunament. parking will most likely be a booger anywhere


----------



## Fishindan (May 3, 2012)

We went mid May last year and all fishing done north.
Did real well, but lots of shorts. 
Went about as far as grass island.
We should be hitting the ramp around 10. Fishing Sat-Sun-Mon. If you see 3 in older McKee Craft give us a wave.
I'll let you know how we do.


----------



## vanillagorilla (May 3, 2012)

we're leaving tifton around 4 sat am. we are in a 21ft fishing barge. got BUJO on the back left


----------



## ts3600 (May 3, 2012)

DAWG FAN said:


> Im leaving for Keaton tomorrow am. I normally run north from there but am thinking about heading down to Dallus Creek. Havent been there in several years so thinking of checking it out. Have heard some good reports caught there lately.



Went out of Aucilla River this past Monday and limited out in about 1 1/2 hours with new penny and BBQ Chicken gulps.  They were killin it!


----------



## Fishindan (May 4, 2012)

BBQ Chicken! Havent seen that one before. My sons gonna love that. I wonder if the new place at the Steinhatchee ramp has some?


----------



## Jhud (May 4, 2012)

I'm reading this as I pass thru Perry, fl on the way to keaton, itchin to get fishin. Will post a report soon, good luck to all.


----------



## Fishindan (May 8, 2012)

Made it back yesterday from weekend trip. Had a good time. Headed out around 10:30 sat. Put 11 keeper trout and a spanish in cooler. Lots of boats due to the tournament.
Sunday was a whole different day. They really made us work for it. Trout didnt want to bite until after 3.Ended up with 5, but 2 were the biggest for the trip. A 19 and 20.
We did get a chance to ck out the new Ideal Marine supply.
Nice folks, and they are very appreciative of all the comments on this board.
All fishing was done north again.
Hope to go again in June.


----------



## twtabb (May 8, 2012)

Fished out of Econfina on Friday. Ended up with a 2 man limit of nice trout, one rock bass and a shark. Lost a big bull red after 3 or 4 runs he cut me off on an oyster bar.
New penny was the color. Lots of blow ups at top water plug but no hook ups.


----------



## Jhud (May 9, 2012)

Fished Fri-Sun out of Keaton. Tried north on Friday but had better luck south, so we stayed south over the next two days. Never did reach that two man limit any day but had an awesome trip. I had 22 short trout in 3 hours on Sunday morning by myself! Best bait was 4" gulp(nuclear chicken). Finished the trip with 15 trout, 4 BSB, 2 blues, 3 sharks we kept but we caught lots more. Had better luck in 6/8 ft water. Biggest fish was a 20" on Saturday, but that didn't touch the leader board in the tourney. Had a great time with friends and family and met up with DawgFan and his crew, a good group of guys. Looking forward to going back soon.


----------



## vanillagorilla (May 9, 2012)

we fished on saturday. started out around dekle bird rack and caught 1 keeper trout. once the fog lifted we went to fish creek bird rack and stayed there the rest of the day. we drifted from 15ft to 8ft and had 17 keeper trout from 16" -21.5" and 2 blues. caught a ton of sea bass and rock bass. caught 10 sharks from 2-3.5ft. we fish from fish creek down to big grassy. the sandy spots were holding alot of fish.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 9, 2012)

vanillagorilla said:


> we fished on saturday. started out around dekle bird rack and caught 1 keeper trout. once the fog lifted we went to fish creek bird rack and stayed there the rest of the day. we drifted from 15ft to 8ft and had 17 keeper trout from 16" -21.5" and 2 blues. caught a ton of sea bass and rock bass. caught 10 sharks from 2-3.5ft. we fish from fish creek down to big grassy. the sandy spots were holding alot of fish.



15 feet!!!


----------



## Fishindan (May 10, 2012)

Just wanted to throw this out there. My son and I have been doing the flats thing for better than 8 years now.
We are by no means experts, but here is what we were discussing while we fished.
Back when we started, Gulps didnt even exist. All we used were Bass Assassins. Electric chicken, candy corn, 4" eels and we caught fish.
All these baits are unscented.
Now it seems that if you aren't throwing something that says GULP you aren't gettin bit. I tried using some assassins while the boys used the GULPS and had no luck.
Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## vanillagorilla (May 13, 2012)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> 15 feet!!!



we around the 3 mile nautical line when we started drifting back in. when the warms up we usually do pretty good in that area(from fish creek rack to big grassy)


----------



## Beehaw (May 14, 2012)

Fishindan said:


> Just wanted to throw this out there. My son and I have been doing the flats thing for better than 8 years now.
> We are by no means experts, but here is what we were discussing while we fished.
> Back when we started, Gulps didnt even exist. All we used were Bass Assassins. Electric chicken, candy corn, 4" eels and we caught fish.
> All these baits are unscented.
> ...



I have noticed it, but I still fish Gulps most of the time.  I plan to try the Gulp spray on some non Gulp jigs to see if it works.  My only complaints with the gulp is cost and durability.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (May 16, 2012)

we still use the assassins and never have issues catching limits most times out...all that scent and flavor did when i used it was catch catfish, shark and keep pinfish busy knocking fire out of it...its all a confidence thing...if your confident you will keep it wet and thus catch more fish


----------

